# Weird Al Fans Rejoice!!!!!!



## wdw_ (Apr 6, 2003)

"Weird Al" Yankovic's 11th album is slated to be released May 20th and it's titled "Poodle Hat". For more information goto WeirdAl.com.


----------



## Greg~NJ (Apr 7, 2003)

WOOOOO HOOOOOO! ::alien::


----------



## wdw_ (May 19, 2003)

I just obtained a copy of this CD. It's awesome!

It includes parodies of Avril Lavigne (Complicated), Eminem (Loose Yourself), Nelly (Hot In Herre) and Backstreet Boys (I Want It That Way). Plus the traditional polka includes songs from Papa Roach, System of a Down, The Vines, The Hives, The White Stripes, The Strokes (yes, he seems to have covered all  the bands that have names that start with "The" and ends with an "s"), Disturbed, Rage Against The Machine, Limp Bizkit, Staind, Kid Rock, POD and Eminem.

I really do enjoy this album and suggest you give it a listen.


----------



## Androo (May 19, 2003)

hahahahahaAHAHAHAhHAHHHAHAhahHHAH poodLE HAT!!!!!!
wow what just happened with my shift key?
I am getting that, or at least buying some songs off itunes (once they make the canada store).
I like all those The_____s bands hehehehe.


----------



## Randman (May 19, 2003)

No Weird Al at Music Store yet....


----------



## wdw_ (May 19, 2003)

Forgot to mention, in the tradition of the song "The Saga Begins" Al has once again taken a top grossing film and sang about it to the tune of and old hit. This time the movie is Spider Man and the song is Piano Man. pretty funny.


----------



## Androo (May 19, 2003)

ahhh! apple needs to OWN to music industry.... plzzzzz apple, buy all of em! or at least pay the companies to use their songs!!!!


----------



## Arden (May 19, 2003)

Or... you could, you know... like, I don't know... buy the friggin' CD!

It's probably more cost-effective to get all the songs on one $15 CD (so you can rip them later, etc.) than to pay a dollar each for what sounds like a lot of songs.

I'll have to keep an eye (or an ear) out for this album, and give it a listen when I get a chance.


----------



## Randman (May 19, 2003)

> Or... you could, you know... like, I don't know... buy the friggin' CD!


 Or... you could know... like, I'm working abroad right now... and can't buy the friggin' CD! because it ain't in stores here yet and won't be for another week or two. I'll buy it when it does arrive (or when I'm London next week), but it would be nicer to have the option of using the Music Store to get it now. I'd just go ahead and rip it and Pod it anyway.


----------

